# QR25DE bumpsticks



## CLOVIS (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello all, new memeber here. Got a quick question. Camshafts for the QR25DE(in a 04 SE-R non spec V), all I can find is the nismo ones and the JWT ones. Now I know both are good quality, but I want more than 8hp. I already have the basic boltons intake/headers/exhaust, and I'm no newbie to tuning. I want an aggressive cam, one that will rev past the paltry 7200 rpm the JWT ones offer. I'm gonna be looking to replace the whole valvetrain basically. Springs, retainers, all that good stuff. Any recommendations of companies would be cool, although I prolly know where I'm getting everything cept the bumpsticks. Keep in mind I want a streetable cam, just more aggressive than what I've found so far. If I wanted to be unsafe I'd just strap a Disco Potato turbo kit in there and boost away. But no, I want it to be N/A for the time being. So any suggestins guys? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Compression is already maxed out in the QR, so uping the RPM range won't do you much good, if I recall.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

If you dont want the cams JWT has then Im pretty sure that youll have to have some custom ground to your specs. The spec V motor focuses more on torque thats why the motor was not built to be high revving anyways so having a higher RPM is not your best bet. Also i might as well tell you that youd be better off going turbo. I dont seewhy you think its unsafe, its actually very reliable. If you are set on all motor then make sure you replace the connecting rods as they are quite flimsy compared to the sr20.


----------



## CLOVIS (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah the response has been leading me to think forced induction. How much PSI can the QR25DE hold up to in stock form? Also, companies with complete Tubro Kits (suggestions)would be cool. And lastly, would you go forced induction w/o standalone engine management (EMS,Link), or go with the gaggle of electronics (JWT re-flash,SAFCII,boost controller,etc.?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

CLOVIS said:


> Yeah the response has been leading me to think forced induction. How much PSI can the QR25DE hold up to in stock form? Also, companies with complete Tubro Kits (suggestions)would be cool. And lastly, would you go forced induction w/o standalone engine management (EMS,Link), or go with the gaggle of electronics (JWT re-flash,SAFCII,boost controller,etc.?



Not very much. I don't think people are running more than 8psi or so. Check out the QR25 threads in the Sentra section.


----------

